# Tonsilectomy



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

I just got my tonsils out on Thursday and it is now Monday. I feel worse and my ears hurt sooooooo bad. I am 17. Any tips and support would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH hun, I so know what you are going through. I had mine out at the ripe age of 27. I thought I was going to die it hurt so bad, but I have to say you really are over the worst part. The third day is the worst so you are on the down hill. What I did was just kept ice chips in my mouth to keep it wet, and yes your ears will hurt like crazy because it is all in the same area, where he took those tonsils out.
For food, I cat a Luke warm soup. As I am sure your Dr. told you, do not eat anything red, (so you do not mistake it for blood, or thing it is the food and it really be blood), and do not use a straw at all. 
You will know what you can tolerate. Hugs to you. I promise you will be so happy after you are all healed up. You will be so much healthier. 
:grouphug: to you. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh you poor thing. I will pray for you to be more comfortable.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ouch, that dosen't sound fun at all.  I had surgery back in July to remove all four of my wisdom teeth and that was bad enough. I'm sure tonsils would be worse. I hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you so much! I am still not feeling any better though.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Ouch! I bet your throat is hurting a bit. They say to eat lots of ice cream and cold stuff for a few days. I still have my tonsils and i'm 25. I think my dad still has his tonsils and he's 51. I hope you are feeling better soon. Atleast that is one thing that once you get it done you dont have to worry about having to get it done again.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool liquid, white grape juice is great. Put it in the freezer and stir up occasionally so it's like a slurpy you can eat it with a spoon, but don't swallow sharp icy particles, let it melt a little. If you are hungry, make a slim-fast milkshake. No straws (or smoking, I hope that's not necessary) I agree with that. Those gel things that you freeze are good, may help the pain in your ears. Hope they gave you some pain meds...I'm a firm believer in quality, powerful, pain meds.! LOL In moderation of course.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are you feeling today? I hope you are feeling at least a little better. OH, take all the pampering you can get. You deserve it. :rose: :rose: :balloons: :balloons:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry you are feeling bad. I have had some swelling in my tonsil area, but that was a few years ago. It HURTS though! I really hope you feel better soon!

Don't tell me about wisdon teeth! I am a whimp, and they say my wisdom teeth haven't moved for the past three years so hopefully they won't move at all! (hey I can hope!)


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Don't tell me about wisdon teeth! I am a whimp, and they say my wisdom teeth haven't moved for the past three years so hopefully they won't move at all! (hey I can hope!)


I'll hope with you! Maybe they won't! :lol: Sure would be nice, cause it's NO fun to get them taken out.

I hope you are feeling better today Qualitycaprine.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you feel better soon QualityCaprine!


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

I feel soooooooooooo much better. There for awhile, I literally felt like I was dying. It is amazing not to have my throat hurt all the time. The other good news was I lost 5 lbs from not being able to eat. ha ha Thanks for all the support!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad to hear you are feeling better! :clap:


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I had mine removed when I was in 2nd grade. My doctor said those were the biggest tonsils he ever saw! I was always sick and was very skinny. Now I am at a healthy weight and don't get sick often. I used to have headaches and a fever and barf every week. The operation wasn't fun, but it was well worth it in the long run. It is best to have it when you are young. I could hardly talk for a while, which was the worst part for me. Wasn't too painful, just a little sore. Hope you feel better. Will pray!! Hugs!!! :hug:


----------

